# Co-sleeping and painkillers?



## genoisegurl (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm currently co-sleeping with my 8 mth old. I just got my teeth on braces today and it might be painful for a few days. If I take one Ibuprohen before sleeping, will it make me drowsy? Is this unsafe with cosleeping? Thanks!


----------



## CaraboosMama (Mar 31, 2005)

Ibuprofen should not cause drowsiness as far as I know...is it an over the counter or prescription dose?


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

Regular Ibuprofen shouldn't be a problem.

I would be concerned if it were prescription.


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

ibuprofen should be fine. something like percocet, i'd say see how it affects you personally...i would personally be okay co-sleeping with an older babe while taking normal amounts of percocet







:, but that's because i know how it affects me, have taken it several times in my life, etc. etc.

to me it's more about the individual person's response than the drug itself. but ibuprofen should be a-okay, i think.


----------



## SarahLi (Jan 11, 2007)

Take one during the day and see how you do, then you will know how you react to it. I personally think it's fine cosleeping after taking advil or tylenol (and I did after my c-section). However I will not with either Benadryl or narcotic pain meds.


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SarahLi* 
I personally think it's fine cosleeping after taking advil or tylenol (and I did after my c-section)

I did, too.


----------



## genoisegurl (Aug 2, 2006)

its OTC and i only take one. Thanks for the help!


----------

